# Το δημοτικό στο Συρράκο



## Earion (Sep 14, 2014)

Από προχθές άνοιξαν τα σχολεία και ξεκίνησε για τα καλά η σχολική χρονιά. Μια και ο Σαραντάκος δίνει σήμερα το παράδειγμα, λέω να γιορτάσουμε κι εμείς την περίσταση με την αφήγηση μιας ανάμνησης που θα μας πάει μακριά πίσω στο χρόνο, στον προ-προηγούμενο αιώνα. Ο ποιητής Κώστας Κρυστάλλης ανακαλεί επεισόδια από τα παιδικά του χρόνια στο Συρράκο της Ηπείρου, γνωστό βλαχοχώρι και τουρκοκρατούμενο ακόμη τότε. Το κείμενο καταγράφει με ευαισθησία τα συναισθήματα, και γι’ αυτό ελπίζω να μη σας απομακρύνει η γλώσσα του που είναι μια ήπια καθαρεύουσα.

Οσάκις εν Συρράκω συγκεντρούνται περισσότεροι των 50 [Τούρκοι] στρατιώται —διότι τόσους μόνον, και μετά μεγάλης στενοχώριας και αυτούς, δύναται να περιλάβη ο προς ειρκτήν μάλλον ομοιάζων αθλιώτατος σταθμός των— τότε τα κτίρια των σχολείων των αρρένων και του παρθεναγωγείου μετατρέπονται εις στρατώνας, των δυστυχών κορασιών και παίδων διδασκομένων εν υπαίθρω ή υπό τας στοάς των ναών.

Την 20 Ιουλίου, εορτήν του προφήτου Ηλιού, καθ’ ην πανηγυρίζουσιν οι Συρρακιώται εν τω ομωνύμω μοναστηρίω, μετά την θείαν λειτουργίαν εγένοντο αι εξετάσεις του σχολείου των αρρένων εν αις παρευρέθην και εγώ. Την ώραν της ενάρξεως εσήμαναν οι κώδωνες του πλησίον κειμένου ναού του Αγίου Νικολάου, οίτινες και καθ’ εκάστην σημαίνουσι την έναρξιν των πρωινών ή εσπερινών μαθημάτων. Οι φιλόστοργοι γονείς έτρεξαν, ίνα ίδωσιν ιδίοις όμμασι την πρόοδον των τέκνων των. Προηγήθη η δοξολογία του ιερέως και το απαραίτητον λογίδριον του ελληνοδιδασκάλου, όστις αποπεμπόμενος το έτος εκείνο υπό των κατοίκων ηρίθμησε πάσας τας κατά το διάστημα της τετραετούς διδασκαλίας εργασίας του υπέρ της εκπαιδεύσεως των εις την ελλογιμότητά του εμπιστευθέντων νεαρών της κωμοπόλεως υπάρξεων και μετά συγκινήσεως απεχαιρέτησε τους μαθητάς του. Κατόπιν δε ήρχισαν από το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών αι εξετάσεις, καθ’ ας μετά μεγίστης χαράς παρετήρησα και ομολογώ δημοσία, ότι οι μαθηταί απήντων εις πάσας τας ερωτήσεις των παρευρισκομένων εγγραμμάτων ευστοχώτατα. Ένα εξ αυτών, σχεδόν ομήλικά μου, ανήκοντα εις την ανωτάτην τάξιν, ηρώτησα να μοι είπη αν εκτός του Συρράκου εγνώριζε και άλλας βλαχικάς κωμοπόλεις και πόθεν κατάγονται οι Βλάχοι κάτοικοι αυτών. Μοι απήντησε δε ότι εγνώριζε τας Καλαρρύτας, το Μέτσοβον, την Σαμαρίναν, το Γαρδίκι και άλλα χωρία του Ασπροποτάμου και ότι οι κάτοικοι πάντων αυτών είναι γενικώς ιθαγενείς από των αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων, από τους αρχαίους Ηπειρώτας του Πύρρου καταγόμενοι και μόνον η γλώσσα είναι ξένη· διά τούτο, μοι προσέθεσεν, επωνομάσαμεν αυτήν κουτσοβλαχικήν, διότι δεν είναι ιδική μας αλλά μας την εκόλλησαν άλλοι. Έπειτα τον παρεκάλεσα να με οδήγηση νοερώς εις Αθήνας δι’ Ιωαννίνων και Πρεβέζης και με απήντησε κατά το μάλλον και ήττον ευστόχως.

Εν Συρράκω εφαρμόζεται σήμερον η αυτή διδακτική μέθοδος ως και εν Ιωαννίνοις εις το δημοτικόν σχολείον και το ελληνικόν μέχρι της τρίτης τάξεως, με την διαφοράν ότι εν Συρράκω διδάσκεται και η απαγγελία ποιημάτων. Εγώ π.χ., ο προερχόμενος από τα σχολεία των Ιωαννίνων, εγνώριζα μεν περισσοτέρους, σχεδόν όλους τους κανόνας της γραμματικής και του συντακτικού, αλλά, καίτοι ποιητής ολίγον, δεν ηδυνάμην όμως, διότι δεν εδιδάχθην, ν’ απαγγείλω ποίημα, όπως απήγγειλεν ο αχώριστος εν Συρράκω ομήλιξ σύντροφός μου Νικόλαος Π. Δ., μαθητής της ανωτάτης ενταύθα τάξεως. Απαγγέλλονται δε εις τα σχολεία του Συρράκου ποιήματα όχι του Κατακουζηνού ή του Καρασούτσα, αλλά του Ζαλοκώστα και του Βαλαωρίτου. Ο φίλος μου Νικόλαος απήγγειλε το «Χάνι της Γραβιάς» εκείνου και το «προς τον Πατριάρχην» τούτου. Εάν δε δεν απεστήθιζε στίχους εκ του Ομήρου, όν δεν εδιδάχθη, απεστήθιζεν όμως ολόκληρους διάλογους εκ του Ερωτοκρίτου, όν κατ’ ιδίαν ανεγίνωσκε, και ολόκληρα δημοτικά τραγούδια, άτινα εγνώριζε εξ ακοής και έψαλλε. Με την σημερινήν ταύτην διδακτικήν μέθοδον των σχολείων του Συρράκου ας παραβάλωμεν προς μικρόν και την κατά παλαιοτέρους χρόνους, ίνα ούτω παρακολουθήσωμεν ολίγον και την ιστορίαν των γραμμάτων του. Διά να παρουσιάσω δε εις τους αναγνώστας μου σαφή ταύτης εικόνα, ας περιγράψω πώς εγώ αυτός εδιδάχθην τα πρώτα γράμματα, άτινα ήκουσα εν Συρράκω εις το αυτό κτίριον του σχολείου. Ενθυμούμαι λοιπόν ότι τότε, —προ 15 ήδη ετών— οι μαθηταί όλοι, παίδες και κοράσια ομού, διηρούμεθα εις διαφόρους κατά βιβλία τάξεις. Εις την πρώτην τάξιν εμανθάνομεν το αλφάβητον εις την άμμον, εις την οποίαν το εγράφομεν επαναληπτικούς διά των δακτύλων μας. Έπειτα προυβιβαζόμεθα εις τας πινακίδας, μεγάλους πίνακας ανηρτημένους κατά σειράν επί των τοίχων του σχολείου, περιέχοντας έντυπα το αλφάβητον και τους αριθμούς, τα β — α = βα, β — λ — α = βλα, χ — ο — ς = χος, βλά — χος = βλάχος κλπ. Περί τους πίνακας τούτους συνηθροίζοντο οι μαθηταί αναμίξ, ως είπον, νέοι και νεανίδες εις ημικύκλια, ο δε προοδευτικώτερος εξ αυτών εξελέγετο υπό του διδασκάλου πρωτόσκολος και εδίδασκε διά δείκτου ξύλινου, δι’ ου πολλάκις έτυπτε τας κεφαλάς των λανθανόντων μαθητών, την επί πινάκων προπαίδειαν. Τοιούτος πρωτόσκολος εχρημάτισα και εγώ πολλάκις. Έπειτα, αφού εμανθάνομεν ν’ αναγινώσκωμεν ολίγον, μας έδιδαν τα βιβλία. Τα τρία πρώτα τοιαύτα ήσαν το _Αλφαβητάριον_, το _Αναγνωσματάριον_ και ο _Ερημίτης_. Έπειτα δε είποντο ο _Καλός Πατήρ_, ο _Χριστόφορος_, η _Χρηστομάθεια_ κλπ. Όταν έφθασα εις τον _Χριστόφορον_ ήμην οπωσούν αρκετά ηλικιωμένος. Τιμωρίαι μας ήσαν τότε εν χρήσει η φυλάκισις και η *γάνωσις*, καθ’ ην ο τιμωρούμενος εγανώνετο εις το πρόσωπον ποικιλοτρόπως υπό τίνος των συμμαθητών του ή υπό του διδασκάλου διά μελάνης και εις το τέλος του μαθήματος διερχόμενοι έμπροσθεν του οι μαθηταί όλοι έπτυον αυτόν. Εάν δε το παράπτωμα του ήτο πολύ μέγα, εξήγετο εν τοιαύτη καταστάσει και εις το μεσοχώρι, όπου επτύετο παρ’ όλου του κόσμου. Η σημείωσις αύτη περί των τιμωριών εξύπνησεν εν εμοί παιδικήν τίνα ανάμνησιν, ην ως ιλαροτραγικήν ολίγον θα διηγηθώ εις τους αναγνώστας μου.

Ανήκον ακριβώς εις την τάξιν εν η εδιδάσκετο ο _Χριστόφορος_. Εδιδασκόμεθα, επαναλαμβάνω, αναμίξ παίδες μετά κορασιών. Εις την τάξιν αυτήν επρώτευον εγώ και μία ωραία κορασίς, καλούμενη... όχι ! δεν θέλω πλέον το όνομα της να δημοσιευθή παρ’ εμού, διότι μεταξύ μας δεν συνέβη δυστυχώς εκείνο, όπερ μετά χάριτος ψάλλει εις το «Σχολείον» του ο ποιητής μας κ. Κ. Παλαμάς. Απεναντίας συνέβησαν, ως θα ίδητε, τραγικά πράγματα.

Ήτο αληθώς η ωραιότερα και κάπως την υπέβλεπον, αλλ’ αγνοώ αν από τότε είχεν ξυπνήσει η καρδιά μου. Έν δειλινόν εορτής την απήντησα εις την βρύσιν έξω του χωρίου. Της εζήτησα κατ’ αρχάς ύδωρ και μοι προσέφερε την υδρίαν της ευχαρίστως. Μετά τούτο όμως ο λεβέντης ηθέλησα να φιλήσω και τας ροδοκόκκινους παρειάς της. Έκαμα λοιπόν έφοδον και επέτυχα. Αλλά το φίλημα εκείνο έμελλε να μοι αποβή πολύ πικρόν. Διότι ερυθρά εκ της ήττης και πλήρης οργής απομακρυνθείσα μ’ εφοβέρισεν ότι θα με κατήγγελλεν εις τον διδάσκαλον (όχι εις τους γονείς της). Και αμ’ έπος αμ’ έργον. Την επαύριον το πρωί προσεκλήθην υπό του διδασκάλου ίνα απολογηθώ διά την κατηγορίαν μου. Μη δυνάμενος δε ν’ αρνηθώ την πράξιν μου κατεδικάσθην εις την τιμωρίαν της γανώσεως και έβαλεν αυτήν την ιδίαν ο απηνής διδάσκαλος να με γανώση. Εις μίαν γωνίαν λοιπόν του σχολείου, εμβάπτουσα τους ωραίους μικρούς δακτύλους της εις το μελανοδοχείον, εζωγράφει το μικρόν προσωπάκι μου. Μοι εσχεδίασε μύστακα αρειμάνιον και γένειον μελανώτατον, τον ήλιον και την σελήνην συννεφιασμένα και μαύρα επί των δύο παρειών μου, διόπτραν επί της ρινός, οφρύς ανεστραμμένας υπό τους οφθαλμούς μου, ως εκείνας τας όποιας λέγουσιν ότι μόνον αι Νεράιδες κέκτηνται, και μου κατεκηλίδωσε —κυριολεκτικώς— το αρρυτίδωτον τότε ακόμη μέτωπόν μου. Έπειτα με εγκατέλιπεν εκεί όρθιον εις την θέαν και τα σκώμματα των παίδων του σχολείου και σπογγίσασα τον δάκτυλόν της, εκάθισεν εις την θέσιν της. Αλλ’ η μαύρη εκείνη μελάνη δεν απεσβύννετο ευκόλως και έμεινεν εκεί, επί της χειρός της, επί πολλάς μετά ταύτα ημέρας ως μάρτυς αυτόπτης του ανοσιουργήματός της, το οποίον όμως και αύτη συνησθάνθη, διότι ότε μ’ εζωγράφει η χειρ της έτρεμε, το πρόσωπόν της ήτο κάτωχρον και το βλέμμα της μοι εξέφραζε μεταμέλειαν. Ότε δε ετελείωσε το μάθημα και εδέχθην επί του προσώπου μου τα πτύσματα των πλείστων μαθητών, αύτη παρελάσασα, αντί να με πτύση ως επερίμενον πολλοί, με ητένισε με βλέμμα υπόδακρυ, δι’ ου μοι εζήτει τώρα συγγνώμην. Αλλ’ εγώ έκτοτε την εμίσησα και τούτου ένεκεν εννοώ σήμερον ότι δεν είχεν ωριμάσει ακόμη ευτυχώς εν τη παιδική μου καρδία το αίσθημα του έρωτος.

Την επομένην Κυριακήν έγιναν αι εξετάσεις του Παρθεναγωγείου. Η συρροή των γονέων και κηδεμόνων παρετηρείτο ενταύθα μεγαλύτερα. Μετά τον αγιασμόν του ιερέως, εξεφώνησε μικρόν λογίδριον η νεαρά διδασκάλισσα —ήτις, σημειωτέον, εφόρει εγχώρια ενδύματα— πολύ ανώτερον του λογιωτάτου διδασκάλου, καθότι ανέπτυξε τουλάχιστον εις τους ακροατάς της την εκ της εκπαιδεύσεως του γυναικείου φύλου προκύπτουσαν τη κοινωνία ωφέλειαν, και δι’ ολίγων ωμίλησε περί της γυναικός παρά τοις αρχαίοις χρόνοις και τοις παρ’ ημίν. Όχι τόσω φιλολογικά ή ιστορικά και φιλοσοφικά πράγματα, αλλ’ οπωσούν κάτι το εκπαιδευτικόν και εύελπι. Τα κοράσια διηρημένα εις δύο τάξεις παρετάσσοντο κατά σειράν εις τα θρανία των με τα καινουργή εγχώρια ενδύματά των, με τα εύρωστα χαρωπά των πρόσωπα. Eξήλθον κατ’ αρχάς δύο και απήγγειλαν διάφορα μικρά ποιηματάκια. Έπειτα άλλα δύο —παρακαλούνται ο κ. πρόεδρος και τα άλλα ευγενή μέλη της ρουμανικής προπαγάνδας να παρακολουθήσωσιν ολίγον αόκνως τας γραμμάς ημών ταύτας— εξετέλεσαν ένα ωραιότατον παιδικόν διάλογον εκ των του κ. Κουρτίδου. Ήθελα δε να έχω εις το πλευρόν μου εκεί τον κ. Απόστολον Μαργαρίτην, τον γνωστόν μας, διά να ακούση τας εξετάσεις της ανωτέρας τάξεως, καθ’ ας Βλαχοπούλαι (!) δέκα και δεκατεσσάρων ετών ηρωτώντο εις την ελληνικήν ιστορίαν των αρχαίων χρόνων και την τεχνολογίαν και σύνταξιν. Μετά το πέρας των προφορικών εξετάσεων ηκολούθησαν αι γραπταί, η ορθογραφία και η αριθμητική, και ύστερον από αυτά μας ωδήγησαν εις το έτερον του Παρθεναγωγείου δωμάτιον, όπου ήσαν κατά σειράν εκτεθειμένα τα διάφορα των κορασιών εργόχειρα, καλλιτεχνήματα, δηλ. ραψίματα, ασπροκεντήματα, γκεργκέρια, κροσέδες, κλπ.


----------



## Themis (Sep 14, 2014)

των εις την ελλογιμότητά του *εμπιστευθέντων *νεαρών της κωμοπόλεως *υπάρξεων*
Κι εσύ, τέκνον Κρυστάλλη; [Αν δεν με έβλεπε ο Νίκελ*,* μπορεί και να παρέλειπα το κόμμα.]

μάλλον *και *ήττον
Περίεργο να είναι ταυτόχρονα και μάλλον και ήττον.

έτυπτε *τας κεφάλας* των λανθανόντων μαθητών
Γουστάρω!

Τιμωρίαι μας ήσαν τότε εν χρήσει η φυλάκισις και η *γάνωσις*, καθ’ ην ο τιμωρούμενος εγανώνετο εις το πρόσωπον ποικιλοτρόπως υπό τίνος των συμμαθητών του ή υπό του διδασκάλου διά μελάνης και εις το τέλος του μαθήματος διερχόμενοι έμπροσθεν του *οι μαθηταί όλοι έπτυον αυτόν*. Εάν δε το παράπτωμα του ήτο πολύ μέγα, εξήγετο εν τοιαύτη καταστάσει και εις το μεσοχώρι, όπου *επτύετο παρ’ όλου του κόσμου*.
Παιδαγωγική, όχι τα χαϊδολογήματα που μας επέβαλαν η μεταπολίτευση, οι κομμουνισταί και οι Νεφελίμ.

Εδιδασκόμεθα, επαναλαμβάνω, *αναμίξ παίδες μετά κορασιών*.
Τυχεράκια Κρυστάλλη, εμείς έπρεπε να τη στήνουμε έξω από τα Θηλέων.

Ήτο αληθώς η ωραιοτέρα και κάπως την *υπέβλεπον*
Μάλλον εννοεί απλούστατα ότι τη χαμηλοκοιτούσε, όχι ό,τι το σημερινό "υποβλέπω".

με ητένισε *με βλέμμα υπόδακρυ*
Έξοχο! Δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω ξανασυναντήσει.

εννοώ σήμερον*,* ότι δεν είχεν ωριμάσει ακόμη
Αυτό το μισητό κόμμα, το οποίο χωρίζει το ρήμα από την ειδική πρόταση που επέχει θέση αντικειμένου, καλώ τον Μεγάλο Κομματοφύλακα να το σφάζει όπου κι αν το βρίσκει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2014)

Themis said:


> των εις την ελλογιμότητά του *εμπιστευθέντων *νεαρών της κωμοπόλεως *υπάρξεων*
> Κι εσύ, τέκνον Κρυστάλλη; [Αν δεν με έβλεπε ο Νίκελ*,* μπορεί και να παρέλειπα το κόμμα.]



Μη στενοχωριέσαι! Και ο μέγας Σακεσπήρος δεν είχε βάλει κόμμα στο «Et tu Brute?» (μέση αριστερής στήλης στη σελ. 119) και ήρθαν κατόπιν οι σχολαστικοί και το προσέθεσαν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2014)

Themis said:


> Ήτο αληθώς η ωραιοτέρα και κάπως την *υπέβλεπον*
> Μάλλον εννοεί απλούστατα ότι τη χαμηλοκοιτούσε, όχι ό,τι το σημερινό "υποβλέπω".



Αυτό, ήδη από τον Πλούταρχο, σήμαινε «κρυφοκοιτάζω, ρίχνω ερωτικές ματιές».

Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω ακόμα συνέλθει από το «γάνωμα». Και δεν βρίσκω σχετικές αναφορές αλλού.


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω ακόμα συνέλθει από το «γάνωμα». Και δεν βρίσκω σχετικές αναφορές αλλού.



Αν εννοείς ότι δεν βρίσκεις αναφορές στο καψόνι που κάνανε στο Συρράκο, δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Αν όμως εννοείς τη λέξη, να θυμίσω ότι γάνα είναι μεταξύ άλλων η μουτζούρα αλλά και η διαπόμπευση -επειδή όσους διαπόμπευαν τους... αποσβολώνανε. Εχει και παροιμία, - Είπε η γάνα τση καφτρίλας, κάμε πέρα μη με χρίσεις, κεφαλονίτικη παραλλαγή του πετεινού κεφάλα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2014)

sarant said:


> ... Αν όμως εννοείς τη λέξη, να θυμίσω ότι γάνα είναι μεταξύ άλλων η μουτζούρα αλλά και η διαπόμπευση -επειδή όσους διαπόμπευαν τους... αποσβολώνανε. Εχει και παροιμία, - Είπε η γάνα τση καφτρίλας, κάμε πέρα μη με χρίσεις, κεφαλονίτικη παραλλαγή του πετεινού κεφάλα.



Το μούζωμα, μούτζωμα.  Κι ένας μουτζούρης.

Για την παροιμία: The pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Earion (Sep 14, 2014)

Themis said:


> έτυπτε *τας κεφάλας* των λανθανόντων μαθητών


 Αμάν αυτό το μάτι σου, Θέμη! Σφάλμα του προγράμματος οπτικής αναγνώρισης. Το διόρθωσα.



Themis said:


> εννοώ σήμερον*,* ότι δεν είχεν ωριμάσει ακόμη
> Αυτό το μισητό κόμμα, το οποίο χωρίζει το ρήμα από την ειδική πρόταση που επέχει θέση αντικειμένου, καλώ τον Μεγάλο Κομματοφύλακα να το σφάζει όπου κι αν το βρίσκει.



Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Θα το διόρθωνα (έχω κάνει μια δυο μικροεπεμβάσεις στη στίξη), αλλά μου ξέφυγε...

Τα *γκεργκέρια* δεν γκουγκλίζονται. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι είναι;


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2014)

Earion said:


> ...
> Τα *γκεργκέρια* δεν γκουγκλίζονται. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι είναι;



*γκεργκέρι *και *γεργέρι*: το τελάρο για το κέντημα, εκείνο που φτιάχνανε παλιά τους τσεβρέδες.

Γκουγκλιστί: γεργέρι, αλλά και με τέτοια έχω καταπιαστεί μικρός, της γιαγιάς μου. Κέντησα ώσπου μ' εκέντησε το βελόνι κι έπεσα σε ύπνο ατελείωτο, πρίγκιψ κοιμώμενος μέχρι να 'ρθεί η πριγκιπέσα.  Και πρωτόσκολος ήκαμα, μα δεν κατακεφάλιαζα. Κατάπτυστος δε ουδεπώποτε, όχι επειδή δε σκαντάλιζα αλλά επειδή ήμουνα ο γιος της δημοδιδασκάλισσας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2014)

sarant said:


> Αν εννοείς ότι δεν βρίσκεις αναφορές στο καψόνι που κάνανε στο Συρράκο, δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Αν όμως εννοείς τη λέξη, να θυμίσω ότι γάνα είναι μεταξύ άλλων η μουτζούρα αλλά και η διαπόμπευση -επειδή όσους διαπόμπευαν τους... αποσβολώνανε. Εχει και παροιμία, - Είπε η γάνα τση καφτρίλας, κάμε πέρα μη με χρίσεις, κεφαλονίτικη παραλλαγή του πετεινού κεφάλα.



Ω, ευχαριστώ! Στην αγριότητα της τιμωρίας αναφερόμουν, αλλά κι αυτά μου αρέσουν!


----------

